# Tall skinny toddler/clothing dilemma



## snuffles (Apr 11, 2002)

My 2 yr old is only 24 pounds or so (guessing), 34 inches tall..... and I'm having trouble finding clothes to fit right. She is potty trained for the most part and the diaper bulked it up alot, but i am trying to find spring clothes and the 2T pants fall off of her but she is so tall, 18 month old stuff is too short! Lands end has some cute stuff, but I hate to order .... too hard to return. Anybody have luck finding clothes to fit a skinny, tall toddler? her chest is 19 inches and her hips are 18 inches

Mel


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

how about old navy? A lot of people think their fit tends towards the slim...and you have to root through some tacky stuff, but they usually have some good basics too. Land's end is pretty good, though, if you reconsider...you have to ship back but I've always had return with no problem...just fill out the form...you donlt even need to call. I just try to order a bunch of stuff at once...could you go in with someone to split shipping? One piece at a time can get expensive. And recently the babystyle.com solid basics were on sale...to me they seemed to run tall. (I have a 22lb, 29incher...)


----------



## teachma (Dec 20, 2002)

I have the same problem with my 29 pound 36" son. I'm tired of seeing the diaper peeking out of the top of the pants, and he won't wear a belt. Old Navy size 2T fis him better than anything else, especially the pants with major elastic all around. He has 2 great pairs of them from Old Navy- cords and khakis


----------



## snuffles (Apr 11, 2002)

Yes! I went to Old Navy Friday night and bought her pants-- the 2t's were hanging off of her, and 18-24 months were ok, but still didn't fit right. I am going to order a few dresses along with other stuff from Lands end, so ordering enough stuff won't be that big of a deal....... I was wondering about the returning.. do you have to pay shipping? I'll check out babystyle.com

thanks

mel


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

i believe you do..but their website should have more info. what about getting some things done by wahm? dresses and capris are a way to avoid the height issue too.


----------



## snuffles (Apr 11, 2002)

oh yeah! capris are a good idea.. wish i had thought of that earlier! i could get smaller size to make up for the skinniness and not worry about length..

is there a difference between 24 mos and 2t?

and i am getting some dresses, but she likes pants..

how do i find wahm?
mel


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

2t is probably a slimmer fit, 24 months traditionally is for those still in dipes olr "baby" shaped, 2t for the slimmer toddler build and/or training pants. Oh, and legging too, not just capris...those look nice at any length too and the the stetch makes the waist fit well.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

My dd was 25 pounds and 34 in. tall at her 24 month weigh in too! I have found some really nice cotton knit flare pants at Target in all colors. Dd's in cloth diapers but these pants are trim for sposie babies and would work well with training pants too. Best of all they are really cute and in style, and only around $6 each.

When summer gets here dd will spend it in sun dresses and that will solve that problem.

Darshani


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

another 25 lb two yr old here- man, am i tired of belts and overalls. (oh, to be able to use dresses!) old navy is pretty tough in some of their stuff to get around cd butt, but otherwise ok. have you tried wahms? i know terri at fmbg sometimes does custom orders and the pants i got (meow meow chow mein







are so cute! suse


----------



## simonee (Nov 21, 2001)

leggings, leggings, leggings.

did I mention leggings?


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

My toddler is very slim as well...and she much prefers to wear dresses, because they just fit better.

Leggings are about the only kind of trousers she will wear...


----------



## zealsmom (Nov 22, 2001)

For Christmas, my mom got all the tall and skinnies in our family (including our toddler) pants from the Gap. The have adjustable elastic in the waist and have made all the difference.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Nov 19, 2001)

Try Sears...they now carry a lot of Land's End merchandise in their stores.

HTH

Christine


----------



## snuffles (Apr 11, 2002)

Thank you ladies!! i am going to try to convince DH to go to target, sears, and gap with me today.. i somehow doubt he'll be happy about that!! (MEN!)


----------



## cameronsmom (Nov 20, 2002)

Hey there... I am lurking.. sorry, I mostly stick to the preggo boards.. Anyway, my DS is 3 and 36 in tall and 30 pounds soaking wet. To get pants to fit lengthwise, I have to get 3's. To fit around the waist he could wear a 24 months. Best I have found so far is Old Navy ( I know that this has already been mentioned). But, what I found was that the 4 slims are smaller in the waist than a regular 3. 4 slim is only 19 inches in the waist. I have washed Bubbas a couple of times now and they fit perfect!! No more belts!!!!! HTH.


----------



## fishy (Dec 8, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mat4mel_
*Anybody have luck finding clothes to fit a skinny, tall toddler?

Mel*
oshkosh clothes run slim. they helped me a lot.

my son is the same way, he is a little heavier, and 27lbs, but just recently stopped wearing diapers and all his clothes fall right off him. i got him a belt that he loves to wear (the kind with the 2 rings so its easy to loosen when he has to pee, tho i do have to help)

but he had a couple pairs of elastic waist osh kosh pants in 24mnths size that fit really well.
hth

th old navy stuff stuff is what i need to belt for him


----------



## snailmama (Apr 13, 2002)

My son is 20 months old and weighs 30lbs and is in a 3T!
I know the difficulties of trying to find pants that fit over cloth diapers and wool covers.
I have good luck at Target(of all places)...
and I do buy a lot of Hanna Andersson stuff from their site and ebay, also Under The Nile clothing is great for Cloth diapered kids.
Good luck and have fun shopping....


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

::sigh:: another skinny girl here too. I too like Old Navy. I buy only their very basic stuff because I think most of it is tacky and cheap looking. BUT, Madyson is 30 months right now and I weighed her yesterday at 28lbs. and 36 1/2inches tall. At 27 months she was 26lbs even and 36 inches. So she is still in all 2t stuff in the waist. But for length(and since the budget is REALLY tight I bought big for her to grow into) I have started buying all 3T stuff. So she wears a belt a lot of the time and most of her wardrobe does consist of dresses(overalls are hard for her to take off to use the potty) and fleecy stretchy pants. She does have one pair of Old Navy jeans that I bought for $5.99 that are 3T and they are JUST small enough not to fall down, although she wears them low-rise on her hips. But that's trendy right now, right? He he he!








Meg and Madyson 7/23/00


----------



## patnrose (Jul 18, 2002)

Another skinny minnie here!

We like Old Navy too. Also, I have found Gymboree runs long and thin. HTH!


----------



## ~Tookasmama~ (Jul 23, 2002)

making a bunch of stuff for dd. She'll be 4 in May, and is 41" or so tall and around 35lbs. Oh - and she's al-l-l-l-l-l-l legs, like her mama.







Anyway, for us, stuff fits her fine in the waist, but is way too short on her otherwise. And now that she can wear "big girl" (not a 4T, she can wear an xsmall 4/5 too) so many clothes are designed to be short anyway, which makes it even harder. So a simple play skirt is two inches under her little butt cheek, and that's just not okay with me. So for simple stuff like that I've been learning to sew and making her skirts and dresses especially since those seem to be the hardest to find that actually fit her. Fortunatly, we live in Florida, so pants aren't a huge issue but being tall definately has it's issues too. (Try finding maternity jeans when you're 6'0 - yikes!!)

~Ashley~


----------



## snuffles (Apr 11, 2002)

Okay so I got her a few 18-24 month old stuff from old navy (in the bottoms), a few dresses from lands end, and a few things from hanna andersson. hanna andersson is soooooo cute, but soooo expensive! but i keep telling myself, this stuff will last forever and her little sister will be able to wear it next year.

but the pants i got from old navy were just falling off of her. so i just got a couple of skorts that seem to fit okay. looks like she's going to be wearing a lot of dresses...

i wanted to ask tookasmama, how hard is it to sew your own stuff? i bought a new sewing machine not too long ago and it's just sitting there collecting dust.

mel


----------

